# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الموتورولا سوفت ويير(motorola Software)  RSDLite 6.0 And MTK Patch20 RSD Lite 6.0

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  New Version For Motorola RSD Muliti Flasher And MotorolaV5.9Mobile V5.9 driver software!Enjoy It 
RSDLite 6.0
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
MTK Patch20 （RSD Lite 6.0)
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
MotorolaV5.9Mobile V5.9 driver software
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

تبارك الله على خويا رشيد

----------


## mohamed1968

Connecting to handset... 
No test command mode dected.

----------


## mostar_20

بارك الله فيك

----------


## rody2007

الله ينور

----------


## bassim911

ممتازمشكور

----------

